# when to add another box



## pelz (Apr 19, 2012)

i shook packages in three warres on Memorial Day , May 28th, one of the hives is drawing very well and has multiple combs drawing down in the second box. Is there an issue to get the correct timing before they feel crowded, add a box now or let them draw some more??

I did feed these three packages at first but when they started to slow down i quit.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Is there a flow on? If so I would definitely do something. Nadiring a box is an option. You can also move a comb into an empty box and super it if there is a flow on.


----------



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

My beekeeping teacher says to nadir your warre when the second box is half full of comb. Sounds like now would be a good time for you. Have someone take pictures!


----------



## pelz (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks, I went ahead and put a box under them, as long as they are heading down I figure its good, plus I am concerned about supering such a new colony


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Another thing to consider is maybe adding a comb to the nadired box. A box that is partially drawn is going to have comb that is easily moved. So take a comb on the periphery that is small and mostly empty and shift it down to the lower box. Or you could just put the empty box under. It seems that my bees are always reluctant to move down without me enticing them down.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

When you see white wax on the top bars. That's what I was taught. But, since then, I will add two shallows to my hives after apple bloom is over. Then I will check them a cpl weeks later. If there is a little honey in the first box I will add another. If there is a lot in the first box and some in the second I will add two, or even three. That's how I do it.


----------

